# Good powerheads



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a 29 gallon tank im just starting up and of course im looking for a decent power head at a decent price anybody have any ideas? I was thinking a hydor koralia 1, 400 gallons per hour?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sounds like you have already found what you need.. they are pretty decent units...


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Correction: Mantis shrimp are not pests.


----------

